# Titanium heaters



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Who makes the best Titanium heater? It will be in my sump and I don't like the thought of glass in there.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I use a finnex titanium heater:
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store...-heater-series-digital-with-remote-probe.html

I haven't had any problems with it at all. Sits horizontally submerged in the return compartment of my sump, and the remote temp sensor sits in the skimmer section so I get a good reading of the temp of the whole system.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks I'll look into those.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there,,, I've been using Via Aqua heaters (Titanium mostly & some glass ones).... Awesome heaters so far.. 18 months so far on them and they are awesome..... no worries about my fish smashing them around......

Again though,,, I've only had them for about 18 months,,,,

Check out various heater reviews on forum's and search for the viaaqua titanium and see what others are saying as well....

Here is some links. Just google them as well......

http://www.lnt.com/product/heaters/11442-503972/via-aqua-titanium-heaters.html#product_tab_stage

http://viaaquaoceanpure.com/heatcool/ViaAqua_heatcool_mainpage.html

Some reviews:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...68208-300-Watt-ViaAqua-Titanium-Heater-Review


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I am using the JBJ titanium heater.

Had a problem with it, the reading was way off (temp was okay, just the out put was wrong) They replaced the sensor, and the heating element. No charge. Heck, they even made sure that UPS didn't hit me up with any fee's!

Couple emails, and it was done. Can`t ask for much more than that!


----------

